# كيفية التخلض من رسالة F1 و Del (تم تغيير العنوان ليدل على محتواة)



## شوشو سوسو (14 ديسمبر 2007)

وانا بفتح الجهاز فوجئت انة توقف وبيطلب f1للاستمرار وdelللتسطيب
طبعا ضغطت f1وفتح
لكن انا عاوزة اتخلص من كدة لانها حدثت اكتر من مرة وعاوزة يدخل على طول بدون الضغط علىf1
ممكن حل ضرورى وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شوشو سوسو (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رجاء خاص ارجو المساعدة ضرورى*

مفيش حد خالص يقول اى شئ
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ipraheem makram (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رجاء خاص ارجو المساعدة ضرورى*

_*  طب انا هحول احلهالك على اقد معرف بس اول حاجة  انت شلت البطارية الموجودة فى المظر بورد*_​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رجاء خاص ارجو المساعدة ضرورى*




حاولي تسطبي ويندوز جديد وتكون نسخه ذاتية الاقلاع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رجاء خاص ارجو المساعدة ضرورى*

صح افضل حل نزلى وندوز جديد​


----------



## ipraheem makram (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رجاء خاص ارجو المساعدة ضرورى*

*بس لو نزلت نسخة جديدة بردة الجهاز هيطلب نفس الامر 
  الامر اللى بتقول علية(f1) دة ملاوش علاقة بنسخة الوندوز*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رجاء خاص ارجو المساعدة ضرورى*



نزلي نسخة ويندوز تكون محدثه.. يعني مايكونش فيها الاتفاقيه اللي بتطلب منك الضغط على f8

يعني مثلا فيه نسخه ويندوز اسمها سيرفيس باك ثري.. وهي التعديل للسيرفس باك تو

وعشان كده قلت لك سطبي نسخه تكون ذاتية الاقلاع

وفيه حل تاني.. انك ممكن تسطبي برنامج ديب فريز على بارتشن السي فقط


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رجاء خاص ارجو المساعدة ضرورى*

انزل نسخة ويندوز جديدة لا علاقة لها بظهور الرسالة التى تطلب الضعط على F1 او Del

هناك سببان

اولهما ان يوكن حدث انقطاع بالتيار الكهربائى اثناء العمل وهو الى لا اعتقدة لقولك ان هذة المشكة تحدث باستمرار

الثانى ان هناك كابل داتا غير موصل جيدا بجهاز فتاكدة من هذا الامر

سلام ونعمة


----------



## محامي مسيحي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رجاء خاص ارجو المساعدة ضرورى*



Michael قال:


> انزل نسخة ويندوز جديدة لا علاقة لها بظهور الرسالة التى تطلب الضعط على F1 او Del
> 
> هناك سببان
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح معك استاذي الفاضل

وكل عام وانت بخير

انا كان عندي نفس المشكله في نسخة الويندوز اكس بي سيرفس باك تو

ولكن عندما سطبت سيرفس باك ثري (تعديل سيرفيس باك تو) اختفت هذه المشكله تماما

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: رجاء خاص ارجو المساعدة ضرورى*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> سلام المسيح معك استاذي الفاضل
> 
> وكل عام وانت بخير
> 
> ...





علميا نسخة الويندوز لا علاقة لها بظهور الرسالة F1 او Del لانها تحدث من خلال البيوس Bios وليس بالبوت Boot اما بخصوص البوت فتظهر الرسائل المعروفة كمثل

Safe Mode
Sade Mode Command
Safe Mode Network
....
....
....
etc

بمعنى اخر الذى يحدث اولا هو عملية البيوس Bios وهنا تظهر المشكلة بخصوص الرسالة F1 او Del وعند الضغط على F1 ومعناها Resume and setting by defult تظهر عنهدا عملية البوت الخاصة بالويندوز

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ipraheem makram (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية التخلض من رسالة F1 و Del (تم تغيير العنوان ليدل على محتواة)*

*مع تحياتى الى كل اعضاء اللى ردو لموضوع دة  مشكلة F1 ملاهاش علاقة بل نسخة خالص كنت بقول كدة من الاول بس محدش سمعنى  بس انا عاوز اعرف اللى كتب الموضوع دة  كنت بسئلة انت شلت البطارية اللى فى  المزر بورد  ولا لا وهو مردش واضح  انو هو كتب الموضوع ونسية*​


----------



## ipraheem makram (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية التخلض من رسالة F1 و Del (تم تغيير العنوان ليدل على محتواة)*

*مع تحياتى الى كل اعضاء اللى ردو لموضوع دة  مشكلة F1 ملاهاش علاقة بل نسخة خالص كنت بقول كدة من الاول بس محدش سمعنى  بس انا عاوز اعرف اللى كتب الموضوع دة  كنت بسئلة انت شلت البطارية اللى فى  المزر بورد  ولا لا وهو مردش واضح  انو هو كتب الموضوع ونسية​*


----------



## borma (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية التخلض من رسالة F1 و Del (تم تغيير العنوان ليدل على محتواة)*

*الموضوع ده مالوش دعوة بالويندوز خالص لكن
السبب الاول  هو ممكن تكونى غيرتى المروحه فالمزر بورد mother board أول مبتحس بأى سخونه فى البروسيسسورprocessor فبتدى الرساله دى 
او السبب التانى الفلوبى دسك ممكن يكون مش راكب او مش شغال فياما توصليه كويس يأما تدخلى على البوت boot وتحوشى الفلوبى دسك من الحاجات اللى بتشتغل فى البدايه زى الهارد والسىدى روم 
ويا ريت تردى عليا علشان اعرف كلامى جاب نتيجه ولا لا *


----------



## شوشو سوسو (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية التخلض من رسالة F1 و Del (تم تغيير العنوان ليدل على محتواة)*

اسفة جدا
لكن فعلا انا شلت البطارية ونفس المشكلة
والفلوبى وبرضة نفس المشكلة
وغيرت مروحة البرسسور وغيرت النسخة
وما زالت المشكلة


----------

